# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  [S] Automatic dust free machine - by Thai Nguyen Mechatronics

## solero

Thiết kế ban đâu:



Còn tiếp  ...

----------


## solero

Hệ thống đầu làm sạch vòng kín:

Thông số: http://www.munk-schmitz.de/fileadmin...last_40_SL.pdf

----------

